# C50 vs Extreme-C



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Has anyone out there ridden both the C50 and Extreme-C? I am looking at these two models, but I don't know what (if any) difference there would be other than weight. I know the EC is lighter - I am a 150lb rider and definately more of a climber than a sprinter. At my size, I am wondering why I should choose the C50 based on the lighter weight of the EC and the same cost of both frames? Does the C50 theoretically have a better ride? Last longer? Any adivse would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

I would be curious to know also. Anybody know?


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*How 'bout Dream HP vs. Cristallo?*

The Dream HP is an aluminum main triangle (Columbus Airplane) mated to a C50 rear end.

The Cristallo is a monocoque main triangle mated to an Extreme C/P rear end.

I own both; same size, identically equipped.

The Dream despite being aluminum has a more compliant ride. Expansion joints and other sharp hits are more muted. I attribute this to the C50 rear end, the diamond cutouts and so on.

On 'epic' rides I take the Dream, race day it's the Cristallo. If I had to own just one bike, it'd be a C50.

Let me say one thing however - I've found wheel selection makes a greater difference in the ride quality/comfort than the differences in the rear triangles on these 2 bikes. You'll note that both bikes pictured are equipped with traditional 3x 32 spoke wheels - no radial, low spoke count "high fashion" pre-built wheels. There's a reason...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have the Arte and the Cristallo, both of which have the same rear triangle. Honestly, I cannot feel a difference between the two as far as harshness/comfort are concerned, but I also didn't put many 50+ days on either of them last year. Might do so this year, and that might reveal some differences.

I will agree whole heartedly about the wheel set mattering more than the frames. When I ride Zipps, the ride is much harsher than my 36 spoke Campy Record Strada rims on Campy 2007 Record hubs. The Zipps make my hands go numb sometimes.


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

What kind of wheels are you using? I am building up an Extreme C now for recreational use , mostly 20 to 60 mile rides, and I'm shopping for wheels now. I read about Niobium 30 rims with CX-Ray 20/24 spoke count, would I be better off with a more conventional low profile rim with a high spoke count? I weigh 160 lbs. Thanks


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Hello emejay - I assume your question was aimed at me.

Campy hubs - 32 spoke 3x - DT revolutions (ie: thinnest, I'm 145 lbs)
Wheelset 1: As above with Mavic Reflex rims (tubular)
Wheelset 2: As above with Ambrosio/Colnago Excellence (equiv to Mavic Open Pros)
Wheelset 3: As above with Open Pros

The key is low profile rim and more spokes - with more spokes the tension can be lower because the stress is spread out over more of 'em.

I had a set of Rolf Vigors - very low count (16/20?) with a very deep aero rim. Yep, they were stiff. When I laced up my first set of 32/3x the first few rides I would keep lookin' down when I'd hit bumps/cracks in the road - I literally thought my tire(s) we're getting soft and going flat. I'm not kidding. I had to recalibrate my brain as to what 105 psi felt like underway.

Stiffer is not necessarily bad, it all depends on what you're looking for. I lead a group ride of current and ex-racers and we go tooth and nail for township signs - even so, I want mo' comfort. I'm not gettin' any younger.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I use almost the same setup as JLane. As I stated above, I have my everyday wheels built on 2007 Campy Record hubs with 1989 36 hole Campy Record Strada aluminum box style tubular rims built 3x with DT Revolutions. Like JLane, I'm 142 lbs. and I'm not very rough on my equipment other than the Zipp 303 rim that I cracked this past season.

I'm going to build up a setup somewhat like the one above, but I'm going to use silver Tune 28 hole hubs with 1989 Campy Record Crono 28 hole rims built 2x with Sapim CX-Ray spokes. That is going to be my racing set at around 1,200 grams.


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info JLane!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

If yer really on the fence between the two, I'd go with the C50. It is just such a proven frameset. It rides great, it doesn't break. You'll never notice the difference in weight between the two frames while riding.
Get the C50, IMHO.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

KennyG said:


> Has anyone out there ridden both the C50 and Extreme-C? I am looking at these two models, but I don't know what (if any) difference there would be other than weight. I know the EC is lighter - I am a 150lb rider and definately more of a climber than a sprinter. At my size, I am wondering why I should choose the C50 based on the lighter weight of the EC and the same cost of both frames? Does the C50 theoretically have a better ride? Last longer? Any adivse would be appreciated. Thanks.


I have both C50 and Extreme-C bikes built up with virtually the same components and can offer a somewhat subjective opinion. Both are the same size (58cm) and normal geometry. Importantly for comparison, I use the same wheelset on both (Campag Neutrons -surprise surprise.. love these wheels as all-rounders). Often I ride the bikes on successive days and while the difference is small... its there. I feel a little more solid on the C50 and it seems a little smoother in ride. Note the use of the word "little", its very subtle but I feel its there. The Extreme-C is lighter and I like it for that but the C50 is such a smooth riding bike, I love it for that. So they are different but as far as one being overall "better" than the other, no. Your choice might consider the type of riding you do and additionally the terrain and road surfaces you ride on. Most of my riding is done on quiet country roads done in the rougher "chip and seal" pavement surface. Which I'll trade any day over regular paved roads for the low motor vehicle traffic. I usually choose the bike depending on the ride route terrain of the day; hilly - the Extreme-C, a flatter route the C50.

One thing for sure, I can guarantee that you'll be extremely happy no matter whichever of these two Colnago frames you finally decide to purchase, with no regrets. If I had to offer a choice for you, from the limited data on yourself, I would suggest the Extreme-C, you are a fairly lightweight rider and it should provide a stiff and smooth ride for you with the advantage of a lighter overall bike weight. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## timto (Feb 8, 2005)

*Frame differences*

I've built a c50 rabo (a friends) and an extreme c (my own) recently. No ride reports yet but from a frame perspective...

Extreme C is different to the C50 in the following ways...
- no shaping to the main tubes they are 'round' vs square like on the c50
- DT is conical on the C - smaller dia at HT lug and larger at BB lug.
- tubes are smaller in overall diameter 
- leaf style chainstays vs the 'HP' stays.

They both look rad but are different from a style perspective. What these differences are in terms of road feel i cannot comment on yet. It's minus 30 C here so no riding for a while!

tim


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

campagnoloneutron said:


> I have both C50 and Extreme-C bikes built up with virtually the same components and can offer a somewhat subjective opinion. Both are the same size (58cm) and normal geometry. Importantly for comparison, I use the same wheelset on both (Campag Neutrons -surprise surprise.. love these wheels as all-rounders). Often I ride the bikes on successive days and while the difference is small... its there. I feel a little more solid on the C50 and it seems a little smoother in ride. Note the use of the word "little", its very subtle but I feel its there. The Extreme-C is lighter and I like it for that but the C50 is such a smooth riding bike, I love it for that. So they are different but as far as one being overall "better" than the other, no. Your choice might consider the type of riding you do and additionally the terrain and road surfaces you ride on. Most of my riding is done on quiet country roads done in the rougher "chip and seal" pavement surface. Which I'll trade any day over regular paved roads for the low motor vehicle traffic. I usually choose the bike depending on the ride route terrain of the day; hilly - the Extreme-C, a flatter route the C50.
> 
> One thing for sure, I can guarantee that you'll be extremely happy no matter whichever of these two Colnago frames you finally decide to purchase, with no regrets. If I had to offer a choice for you, from the limited data on yourself, I would suggest the Extreme-C, you are a fairly lightweight rider and it should provide a stiff and smooth ride for you with the advantage of a lighter overall bike weight. Enjoy the ride!


Thanks for the info campagnoloneutron. Since I started this thread, I have been able to put some extended riding in on a C50. I love the frame, but was wondering if you feel that the Extreme-C has a stiffer feel (more road buzz transmission). My C50 is extremely stable and comfortable - but almost has a "muted" feel on the road. I have ridden other carbon frames that are so stiff that they rattle your teeth out. I actually like the feel of SOME road buzz, so I I am looking for something in the middle of the two extremes of super stiffness vs C50 ultra comfort. Would you say the Extreme-C would fit this mold (a little LESS comfortable than the C50)? If so, it is probably the perfect bike for me. Does it handle any differently? I would imagine the handling characteristics should be basically identical between the two. Thanks!


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

EC and C50 = both lugged frames! EC will feel stiffer due to the chain stay's - C50 is more an all-round frame that handles flats, climbing, descents and at least 3 World Championship won by Oscar Freire in a sprint....your weight and climbing - the EC!


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi,
I've ridden both extensively.
When you ride the C50, you think that it is perfect.
Then you ride the EC and you realize that, in fact, it (the EC) is more perfect.
Why? The EC rides lighter. It is very crisp and even on the flats, it jumps. 
The C50 is very stable and well balanced. The EC is that also but more Nimble. 
An awesome frame. And like someone said, at your weight and if you love to climb....
Extreme C all the way!

PS I'm selling mine that I've used for 2 1/2 months. it's a size 55cm traditional It's like new. I'm going with a 54. Anyone interested PM me

CP


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

fick said:


> Hi,
> I've ridden both extensively.
> When you ride the C50, you think that it is perfect.
> Then you ride the EC and you realize that, in fact, it (the EC) is more perfect.
> ...


What color is your 55cm EC that you are looking to sell? Does it have the Star or 75 fork? I am riding a 54cm C50. The TT size difference between the two is only .3 cm, so I know I could ride a 55, but I think the 54 is the correct size for me. I am lloking for a 54cm EC in ST01.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

My Extreme C is a PROO (clearcoat carbon with white lettering) and 75 fork


----------

